

Ask HN: Building a business and supporting an Open-Source Library - DamonOehlman

Hey Guys,<p>This has been playing around in my head for sometime now, and it's not something I can come up with a clear answer to one way or another.<p>Basically, I've built an Open-Source HTML5 mapping library (http://tile5.org/) and it's gotten some good exposure on Twitter recently which has been great. I never really intended on trying to build a business around an Open-Source product, but it's kind of the way things have just turned out.  I did intend to start a software development company (which has been going pretty well) but I'm now wondering if I have to change my focus.<p>So the question is, if I do decide to change focus what are the best ways to go about doing that, i.e. professional services developing solutions based on the library, training for the library, engaging sponsors?<p>In terms of things that are important to me the following must be true:<p>- licensing of Tile5 should remain liberal (i.e. MIT or similar) to ensure that developers with more tenacity than cash can create commercial apps.  Not a fan of dual licensing models...<p>- Community should be adequately supported with either people working for me or somewhere else engaging developers on building solution for no - low cost.  Similar to the way Google have developer relations people.  Funding for this area of the business comes from Robin Hood like revenue generation.<p>- I need to be able to feed and house my family, in a similar fashion to what I did working for a larger company.  No flash cars required, just food and shelter.<p>So with all that in mind, I'd love some feedback, advice, etc.  Other than of course, that there is no future in building an open-source HTML5 mapping library ;)
======
liammclennan
Tough question. My anecdotal observation is that the business model you
described appears to have limited success. If it were me I would pursue high-
end consulting opportunities as a tile5 specialist + use the exposure from a
successful open-source project to generate other opportunities.

~~~
DamonOehlman
I think that may well be the reality of things too, although I would like to
see more happen. Unfortunately when it comes to opensource software most
successful libraries (take jQuery for example) survive and thrive through
having a large organisation believe in, champion and ultimately absorb it into
their machinery.

Either that or dual-licensing models are used to generate revenue streams from
projects commercializing their software. Completely fair, but limits the
adoption in the early phases. It would be nice to see an OS licence that
basically said, if you have money you really should pay for this but if you
don't then well don't sweat it, just do whatever you want with it...

------
aberkowitz
Most open source companies that make money either have a commercial version or
commercial projects based on the free software.

